# Vintage Movie Monster theme



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

SORRY, i Haven't quite figured out how to properly post things on this site  sorry if it's a mess


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Mummy Room*


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Dracula room*













I had a coffin in the corner, but forgot to take a photo of it


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

*MISC decor*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I LOVE this theme! Really nice decorating there.


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you so much! it was my favorite year by far! the Mummy room turned out fantastic. that was just 1/2 the room, the other 1/2 had another set of columns and more treasures  i just couldnt find photos of it. it's going to be really hard to top this last year


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great theme and decorations. Love it all. SUper props!

Where did you get the round globe with the brain. It looks like a crystal ball and I love the size of it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Your set up was awesome!!! Love the director!!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Love this. We too are doing a "Classic Movie Monsters" theme this year. 2 quick questions though:

1. The brain in the globe, store bought prop? Your creation? If so where did you get the globe?

2. Are the pics of Frankenstein, his bride and Dracula posters you purchased or had printed out via Office Depot, Kinkos, etc?

Marc V.


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

I found it at a garage sale, it was a round globe that had a fake rose in it. It had a raised lip with a rubber stopper. worked out great!


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi ! the brain globe: I found a globe at a garage sale, it had an opening with a plastic stopper, it had a plastic rose inside. I took that out and inserted a plastic brain I had found at the dollar store, filled it with tonic water so it would glow!

The pictures of The Monster and Dracula and the bride are all posters that I got off amazon . and I bought cheap poster frames from Walmart! it really looked nice !  good luck with your party this year! this was my BEST party for décor ever..not sure how I am going to top it!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a great theme to have! My friend did an outdoor drive in and had old cars brought in for outside and old monster movies were playing!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Love this theme and LOVE the bride and monster posters!


----------

